# Looking for a tablet for son's Christmas present.



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

What would be a good tablet for a 9 year old kid. I told my wife price wise a nexus 7 is a no brained for the performance it has. She has asked me to ask on here. She was thinking about the nook but like I told her it doesn't have the Google market place unless you root and for the basic same price you can just do a n7 and have better everything.

So let me know am I right about the n7? He will use it for app games like angry birds. Also as an e-reader. Figure the n7 could last him for years. 
Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd say go with the Nexus 7. It has apps for e-reading, can do games very well, stock experience is just awesome. Plus, you can put Amazon's Appstore if you want, something you can't do with a Kindle or Nook (Kindle for not having the Play Store to begin with since its an Amazon device, and Nook I'm not sure what it uses off hand, never actually used 'em much).


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I got my wife a nook color last year for Xmas. It does not have the Google playstore stock.I don't know what the new nook tablet has.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i agree that the nexus 7 is the best choice. even unrooted, the N7's hardware will allow your son to run compatible apps successfully for quite a while into the future (it's a nexus after all). also, as a root/android enthusiast, i'm sure you could use it from time to time as well hellboy . i'd wait for the 32gb version to come out before making a purchase though, if it hasn't already...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well I am getting my own and a 16 gig for me is more than plenty. I had a 32 gig iPod touch and never filled it over half way.so I think it would be a waste on me. The 32 is out now.

Maybe one day my wife will listen to me lol. Told her people would say the n7 like I have in the beginning lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Can. Not. Say. Nexus 7. Enough.

Price point, hardware, NEXUS, the ability to have everything from everywhere, you can't fail.
I had a few Nook books from before I had my Nexus 7 and I can still enjoy them on it. If I wanted it I could get the Kindle app too. If I wanted it I could get the Amazon app and get some apps from them. This is the main thing I tell people when they ask me about tablets. Get the Nexus 7. Kindle and Nook are locked down with where you can get stuff from and if one doesn't have what you want you are SOL. If you can pull from everywhere if one doesn't have it another probably does.

And I haven't even started on what you get hardware wise for that price... XD


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

N7 all the way. I use mine primarily to read and it is the boss of e-readers, since you can buy books from pretty much anywhere and borrow library books on your app of choice (if your local libraries lend e-books) - not to mention apps like Currents, Reader and Pocket.

maybe your wife should post here, so we can all tell her how right you were in the first place.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Oh no I stay out her forums and she stays out of mine. Its better that way so when I call her a stupid **** she wont find out and kill me lol. She has seem what everyone has posted and we are getting the n7 for the boy.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Let's hope she don't read she don't read the post you just put. XD But anyway, y'all won't be disappointed, and I can guarantee that.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Lucky kid. I wish people would buy the best tech for me! XD
I'm THAT GUY that is impossible to gift for cause he buys himself all the awesome stuff he'd want, and all that is left is expensive stuff. Like the M*A*S*H complete collection. XD


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

If u want the basics, Polaroid is selling an 8" ICS tablet for $90 starting next Friday. Decent specs for a basic tablet device for kids. I say this one because its a 9yr old. 16yr old or so yea Id say the N7 but thats just me. Its a starter that does the basics for someone that young.

Liquid 357


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I don't mind adding another 100 bucks and get something that I know will work. He wont have it unless my wife or I are around. Plus he had my old Droid incredible when he was like 6 and he took good care of that. His gameboy is two years old and still works. So I guess he is trust worthy. He knows his way around my phone so think he souls be able to handle this tablet. Will let him start learning something about computers in a way.

Also many of those cheap tablets don't come with the play store.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------

